
Why Amazon’s Growth Ambitions Don’t Fit in Seattle - jseliger
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-amazons-growth-ambitions-dont-fit-in-seattle-1504954806
======
garrybelka
original with no pay wall:
[http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2017/09/09/why-
amazons-g...](http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2017/09/09/why-amazons-
growth-ambitions-dont-fit-in-seattle.html)

